# allergy?



## azguy (May 16, 2011)

hey guys i talked about it a little in my intro thread and someone suggested i post it here and see if anyone has any ideas. Recently my dog tenshi has been getting scratching like crazy and scratching himself raw on his neck and sometimes behind his front legs. We took him to the vet a while ago and they gave us a bunch of stuff and that cleared it up but she was thinking allergy. Were still giving him whatever the dog version of benedryl is that she perscribed but he is still itching like crazy, and also u can see the skin is irritated between his toes, and on the inside of his back legs, and on the back of his front legs. He is eating the same food and in the same yard and goes the same places he always has but its getting bad. He also developed a bump on the top of his head that the vet saw and she said it was just a skin bump and was nothing to worry about but now its bigger and almost black and looks like a callus almost. Anyone have any ideas? Here are a few pics.

his neck









bump on his head


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What are you feeding??? Looks like what Kangol used to get when I fed kibble.


----------



## azguy (May 16, 2011)

were feeding them kirkland, which is what they have been eating for the last few years without any problems. We also just recently changed to science diet becuase there was no stock of the kirkland at costco.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

azguy said:


> were feeding them kirkland, which is what they have been eating for the last few years without any problems. We also just recently changed to science diet becuase there was no stock of the kirkland at costco.


Science Diet is garbage food full of fillers and is grain based, which I would almost put money on is the culprit for that rash and the bumps. You should try switching to a grain free food and see if that clears it up. In the meantime I suggest you research feeding RAW and think about switching over to that as it is the best thing for a dog with allergies. The following are the best kibbles and they are grain free:

NON GRAIN FOODS
* Orijen
* ZiWi Peak
* Taste of the Wild
* Blue Buffalo Wilderness


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Did the symptoms begin after the switch with Science Diet or before? It could be a number of things, food allergies could be a possibility. Just because a dog is fed the same food for years doesn't mean food allergies can't randomly pop up..Even years later.

Any new environmental changes? Added stress? Has anything other than the food changed recent and before the bump and break out began? Anything at all, could be something you may dismissed before.

As much information you can provide the better we may be able to provide possibilities, though, i am not a vet and im unsure if there are any vets on this forum so we can only give you insight as to what we have learned through experiences, the safest bet is generally going to the vet which you have already done. Is it the same vet you usually go to? Went home with any medications?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Instead of running off to the pet store and buying all kinds of different foods to try your boy on. What it boils down to is trial and error an finding what works for them. A dog eating the same food with the same protein source over time can cause the actual allergies. Dogs are carnivores and need a variety of meats. I would suggest you try Wellness simple solutions. It has one protein source and one carbohydrate with limited ingredients. There is no corn, soy, eggs, or dairy in the food which can be the cause of many dogs allergies. I know by experience and trial and error but this food worked wonders for my last dog. I would buy the lamb and rice formula. Just google Wellness dog food and check out there website. You could also try the grain free foods but it didnt work for my boy. Read up and do what's best for you and your dog  

Also, the warty looking thing on his head looks like a sebaceous cyst. They can ooze at times. Bottom line is you really need to get him on a better quality food.


----------



## azguy (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the input everyone, i think ill try to find a grain free food and see if that helps. The rash actually started when he was still eating the kirkland stuff which he had been eating for a couple years that why it seemed weird to me. Also i dont know what that bump on his head is, anyone have any ideas? it looks different than the rash.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

azguy said:


> thanks for the input everyone, i think ill try to find a grain free food and see if that helps. The rash actually started when he was still eating the kirkland stuff which he had been eating for a couple years that why it seemed weird to me. Also i dont know what that bump on his head is, anyone have any ideas? it looks different than the rash.


Kangol used to get similar bumps when he ate kibble. Switched to RAW and have yet to see them again.


----------



## azguy (May 16, 2011)

yea maybe ill have to think about feeding him raw, ive never looked into it. It would be a change since their both free fed now and eat out of the same big bowl. im still going to take him to the vet probably tomorrow just to make sure but we were thinking it was food and sounds like most people here seem to agree.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

azguy said:


> yea maybe ill have to think about feeding him raw, ive never looked into it. It would be a change since their both free fed now and eat out of the same big bowl. im still going to take him to the vet probably tomorrow just to make sure but we were thinking it was food and sounds like most people here seem to agree.


Use caution in using the same bowl for your dogs to eat. That often leads to a nasty fight over food and the possibility of losing a dog or two. I also suggest not free feeding as it can lead to other problems.

*http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/34875-picky-eaters-101-a.html*


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

azguy said:


> thanks for the input everyone, i think ill try to find a grain free food and see if that helps. The rash actually started when he was still eating the kirkland stuff which he had been eating for a couple years that why it seemed weird to me. Also i dont know what that bump on his head is, anyone have any ideas? it looks different than the rash.


I already told you it may be a sebaceous cyst. At least thats what it looks like


----------



## azguy (May 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Use caution in using the same bowl for your dogs to eat. That often leads to a nasty fight over food and the possibility of losing a dog or two. I also suggest not free feeding as it can lead to other problems.
> 
> *http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/34875-picky-eaters-101-a.html*


I was worried about that when we first got him and tried using 2 bowls but they would just both eat out of one then the other. They dont eat at the same time but they do eat about twice a day they just seem to eat about half in the morning and then they go back to it later and eat the rest. What are the other problems with free feeding? im curious just because ive thought about maybe changing how we do it since the beagle is still in really good shape but they have a good chance of putting on some extra weight when they get older and shes about 7 right now.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

azguy said:


> I was worried about that when we first got him and tried using 2 bowls but they would just both eat out of one then the other. They dont eat at the same time but they do eat about twice a day they just seem to eat about half in the morning and then they go back to it later and eat the rest. What are the other problems with free feeding? im curious just because ive thought about maybe changing how we do it since the beagle is still in really good shape but they have a good chance of putting on some extra weight when they get older and shes about 7 right now.


That Picky Eaters 101 thread I posted above is a good read on free feeding. Free feeding turns dogs into picky eaters and often leads to canine obesity.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If this just started out of the blue and this being spring I would bet it is seasonal. Check out this thread and it will give you some where to start.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html


----------



## azguy (May 16, 2011)

they gave us hydroxyzine, and from what ive heard its basically benedryl, would over the counter benedryl work better because the hydroxyzine seems to not be doing much.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Benadryl will work just fine, you can use the generic brand it works just fine. Again look at the thread I posted it talks about all that and the dosage you can use.


----------

